# I'm new, from British Columbia, Canada!



## Horsehairextensions (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome. Nice to meet you. I'm Oklahoma. run barrels.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Northren Horse shoes 
I am from BC too 
Have you ever been to Thunderbird Show Park


----------



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

Country Woman,
Yes I have I've shown there many times! I actually just live right across the river from Langley, in Maple Ridge. How about you?


----------



## rschenkel (Feb 21, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, NH! I spent two of the best years of my life back in my younger days on a ranch near Ft. St. John! It's where I learned to ride. Wow, it was the wild West back then. I loved BC so much.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

When I was a kid I went to kids horse camp just across the border in Aldersgrove. I no live near Seattle. Lots of great horse country in BC.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum I think you will like it here there is a lot of information and a lot of interesting stuff to look at and read so sit down and enjoy


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was younger I went to the Diamond J horse camp in Langley 
and I also went to Webbs Holiday guest ranch in Langley


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I am in BC as well, the Cariboo. Great time to be a farrier here, there is a shortage big time in our area.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I was born in BC but now live in Ireland. Look forward to seeing some pics of your mare.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome! I grew up in BC and moved to Alberta when I was 16. I miss it every day


----------

